# Wood filler or Bondo?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am making another pair of cornhole boards and using plywood instead of Baltic Birch. This might have been a bad choice but on to my question. There is a lot of voids and rough edges to address. I thought about using Bondo. What is y'alls opinion?


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I like to to Bondo Fiberglass Resin 401. Strong easy to sand. You don't need to use it with the fiberglass.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I love bondo, it doesn't shrink like some of the fillers can, it sands great, and paints well. I used it a lot when I was making speakers, filling any gaps in my jointery and filling screw holes. 

I also use it to repair damaged or worn out router templates, and tons of other workshop applications.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

kp91 said:


> I love bondo, it doesn't shrink like some of the fillers can, it sands great, and paints well. I used it a lot when I was making speakers, filling any gaps in my jointery and filling screw holes.
> 
> I also use it to repair damaged or worn out router templates, and tons of other workshop applications.


" gaps in your jointery" I can't believe you said that. :surprise: :laugh2: I thought I was the only one with that problem.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would use Durham or DAP wood putty. If you have never used it, it's a powder that you mix with water. Once hard it can be sanded smooth.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Worked with the wood carver at Dollywood for 5 years. When he did large carvings he would cut a V wedge in the back of the log with a chain saw to prevent warping. When he finished the face of the carving (usually an Indian or Cowboy) he would fill the void with Bondo and use sawdust & glue at the surface to match the wood. He has never had a failure or a return of a piece. (and they sell for big bucks). Lots of friends who do furniture restoration and also use Bondo. I know that is different than your use and question but just thought I would throw it out there for information.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I tried the Bondo and like it okay, it just needs more open time. One batch I mixed I used to much hardner so I goofed doing that. It's messy but I wore rubber gloves you know like the doctor uses. :frown: I need to get some that fits more loose. I bought the sanded plywood to save money but after buying the Bondo and the extra work, next time I will go back to birch ply.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> I tried the Bondo and like it okay, it just needs more open time. One batch I mixed I used to much hardner so I goofed doing that. It's messy but I wore rubber gloves you know like the doctor uses. :frown: I need to get some that fits more loose. I bought the sanded plywood to save money but after buying the Bondo and the extra work, next time I will go back to birch ply.


Good idea wearing gloves as bondo has those nasty isocyanates that the new automotive paints have, and your body can't purge them


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I tried the Bondo and like it okay, it just needs more open time. One batch I mixed I used to much hardner so I goofed doing that. It's messy but I wore rubber gloves you know like the doctor uses. :frown: I need to get some that fits more loose. I bought the sanded plywood to save money but after buying the Bondo and the extra work, next time I will go back to birch ply.


When you get your plywood ready to lightly sand, wipe it down with a damp rag. Give it a little time to dry, then hit it with 320 grit on your ROS. It will turn out smooth as a baby's behind! :grin:

Try it on a scrap piece first.
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not Latex gloves; Nitrile. Too many things eat Latex, not to mention they're fairly fragile...get holes and tears way too easily.
Nitrile cost a bit more but you'll be oh so much happier wearing them. They _should_ be a snug fit.
Turn them inside out to air out when you're finished using them; you should be able to get multiple uses out of the Nitrile if you treat them right.


----------

